# Grips for Tracker 44 mag



## GB2008 (May 23, 2008)

Hello all, 

I was wondering if anyone knows a source for grips for my Taurus Tracker .44 mag revolver? I know Hogue has some monogrips for the Tracker series, but I'm looking for some nice heavy wood grips, possibly light colored wood, or even Rosewood, I haven't had any luck in my searches, any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
-GB


----------

